# Picked Up A Ruger 10/22



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

Bought myself a new Ruger 10/22 the other day. Gonna get back into shooting. Like CAD didn't cost me enough already now I need another hobby. Just got the scope on tonight and looking good.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I shot it?....:bang:


----------



## 820wards (Jan 8, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> Bought myself a new Ruger 10/22 the other day. Gonna get back into shooting. Like CAD didn't cost me enough already now I need another hobby. Just got the scope on tonight and looking good.


 

I have a couple of 10/22's. The first one I bought cost me $65. Great rifles to plink with.

jerry-


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Can't remember the last time I shot it?....:bang:


 
Thats really nice. You should get it out. I dont think i'm gonna keep mine looking the way it is though. i wanna get a bull barrel, bi-pod and thumb stock.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jerry...I wish they were still $65


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 8, 2011)

Picked mine up used at the local gun shop for $125. Decided to top it with a old weaver K4. Turns out after doing some checking the wever is from teh early 70's. Then when I ran the serial tag with ruger the gun is a 72 model. So I guess you could call it a nice vintage set up.

I also got another weaver a K6 on top of a Remington 760 woodmaster deluxe carbine in .308. I am not into collecting old guns, it just happens I find them and they are something I want to get to shoot. I do how ever look for older mossberg 22's. 
Bob


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

Madsaw said:


> Picked mine up used at the local gun shop for $125. Decided to top it with a old weaver K4. Turns out after doing some checking the wever is from teh early 70's. Then when I ran the serial tag with ruger the gun is a 72 model. So I guess you could call it a nice vintage set up.
> 
> I also got another weaver a K6 on top of a Remington 760 woodmaster deluxe carbine in .308. I am not into collecting old guns, it just happens I find them and they are something I want to get to shoot. I do how ever look for older mossberg 22's.
> Bob


 
Sounds like a nice setup. I would be interested in an old remington 512 if you see one.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2011)

Those Rugers are fine little 22's, Nice scope ya got on it too. I would post a pic of mine, But i ain't got a clue how to do it with this new format. What i used to do don't work anymore.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 9, 2011)

Great guns they are! You can really tweak them out with the tons of add on's that are available. I've been lookin for another myself, but the decent used ones are goin for as much as new nearly!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2011)

Well i can't figure out how to post it from the puter so here it is from Photobucket.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Well i can't figure out how to post it from the puter so here it is from Photobucket.


 
Thats neat. Never seen one like that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Thats neat. Never seen one like that.


It's all aftermarket junk, Those 30 round mags were iffy, Some worked and some didn't. That one works. Scope is a cheap POS though.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2011)

Is that a range finder scope on your 22? It looks good sittin on it.


----------



## Yoopermike (Jan 9, 2011)

Those are great guns, ive had a few of em pass through my hands, my only wish is that Ruger still made the metal trigger assembly, and blue receiver, now there all plastic and the receiver are coated. I dont think Ive ever had the gun jam other than the occasional cheapo ammo misfire. ( ive put cases of ammo through all of them)


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 9, 2011)

Great little rifle, mine lives beside the window that looks out at the wife's bird feeders. Red squirrels will move in in about a day if I put it back in the safe, long as it stays out I only see about 1 per week.


----------



## DANOAM (Jan 9, 2011)

You've got a great little rifle. I've got 2 myself and love them. I honestly have no idea how many rounds I have through them, tens of thousands each is my only estimate. Never had a jam up until a couple months ago (damn Remington GBs) I've taken quite a few squirrel with them. Have fun with it, lots of mods you can do and a home trigger job is very easy to do. I don't know how your trigger pull is but the 10/22 that was my dad's had a beautiful trigger pull while mine was awful (until I polished it up)


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have the stainless 10/22. i have shot thousands of rounds through it they are great guns. can be modded very easy.


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 9, 2011)

I got mine when I was 11. Shooting a brick a day was not uncommon. So I got one for my sons first gun as well. He has a better scope and a tripod on his. Sweet gun for sure. Now I want the 22 mag version.


----------



## promac850 (Jan 9, 2011)

hossthehermit said:


> Great little rifle, mine lives beside the window that looks out at the wife's bird feeders. Red squirrels will move in in about a day if I put it back in the safe, long as it stays out I only see about 1 per week.


 
Lol, those are some smart squirrels when they recognize a boom stick.  That's a good thing, cause they can go piss off your neighbors for you.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Well i can't figure out how to post it from the puter so here it is from Photobucket.


 
That's actually a cool setup. I hope to find a few pre ban mags so i can have a 20 or a 30 rounder just for fun. Any of you guys ever shoot the tracer rounds??? They look like fun to


----------

